# Cherry Bounce anyone????



## burgi (May 22, 2011)

I know this is a Beer/Ale thread, but didnt know where else to put it......

I am getting ready to start this years vintage of Cherry Bounce. I am curious if anyone on here makes this and if so what is your recipe? last year was my first year to make it and started out doing 2 gals of cherries which ended up making 6 gals of Bounce.... way more than I expected, but I'm not complaining.............


----------



## DanMcG (May 22, 2011)

Ok I'll bite........Whats Bounce?


----------



## burgi (May 22, 2011)

You take Cherries and put them in a glass container add sugar and set it in a dark place to ferment. About 2 months. then add whiskey (I use makers Mark) and let sit another 3-4 months........ I add a piece of vanilla bean. Then you enjoy, enjoy, enjoy.......


----------



## cwill (May 22, 2011)

sounds tasty. Got a recipe with amounts of each?


----------



## SmokinAl (May 23, 2011)

I hope it's worth the wait. I have trouble waiting 2 weeks for cheese.


----------



## burgi (May 23, 2011)

Al- so worth the wait...... so good!!!!!!!

The recipe we use was:

4 qts cherries (whole cherry, no stem)

2 cups sugar

 put the lid on (lose s gases excape)  and put in a dark cool place for I think it was 2 mos. rotate the glass jug once every 3 days, the cherries will shrink up and you will have about 1/4 jar of cherries and the rest will be fermented cherry juice. then we did a 1:2 ratio (fermented:makers mark) it was still pretty sweet so we cut it again 1:1, all most there. Going to tweek it some more this year. I also put a 1/2 vanilla bean in the mixture when I add the Makers Mark. Gives it a nice after after flavor. let it sit for another 3-4 mos..........

I'll keep better notes on this years vintage.......


----------

